
Show HN: Unlimited, free WordPress installs - joeguilmette
http://poopy.life
======
orliesaurus
Can anyone explain what this is? Is it just like a temporary Wordpress
installation?

~~~
joeguilmette
That's exactly what it is. We use this internally for customer support,
product demos, and testing/debugging. Now we're opening it up to the public.

The ridiculous domain name is to prevent people from using it in their own
product demos/support channels. Soon we'll have support for custom URLs and a
real landing page.

------
mthoms
Looks great. The template feature will come in handy.

